# first Kimber and I have a question



## sparky32 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi everyone. I just purchased my first Kimber this weekend and I have a question. I bought a pro crimson carry with a green laser grip and I have a question about the mag release. When I press the mag release it releases the mag but it doesn't fall freely out of the gun like it should. Is there an easy fix for this or should I take it back to the dealer or send it in to number? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The grip screws may be over inserted into the mag well causing the mag to hang.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Does the magazine drop free fully loaded? If not, that's tight. Does this happen with all your magazines when empty, or just one? May just be a matter of break in between the mag well and magazine.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

With the little info available, I'd go with the grip screws too. Be careful about over tightening them for this reason and secondly, you'll crack the grips.

Plus, it's a new gun it might just need some break in. Kimber's are known for this in my readings.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If your Kimber has a trigger yoke which passes around its magazine well, it is possible that there is interference between the loop of the trigger yoke and the magazine.
If the trigger yoke is bowed inward just a little bit, it will drag on the magazine and keep it from falling free.
Or the yoke may be a little smaller than it should be, or its material thicker, which will also cause a hang-up.

Use a flashlight to look up into the magazine well, and see if anything protrudes.
Then, remove the grips and look again.
Are there grip-screw bushings? Do they enter the magazine well?

The inside of the magazine well should be smooth, with no projections or protrusions.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Mags out of spec could be another possibility. Try a Tripp, Wilson, or Chip McCormick.


----------



## sparky32 (Mar 23, 2015)

the problem has been fixxed. There was a small spot of glue inside the mag well at the bottom and after i removed that everything works perfect now. thanks for all the suggestions on what to look for.


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

What Vajarhead said...........look for long vertical scratches on your mag if you see them it is a grip screw issue.


----------

